# Think it's cold where you are?



## bogydave (Nov 16, 2012)

Fairbanks AK :
Throw the good wood on for tonight


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 16, 2012)

Pffft... what no wind?

Gary


----------



## Pallet Pete (Nov 16, 2012)

Its only cold here cuz I want to use my stove when I am sick of it I turn the AC off 

Pete


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 16, 2012)

Aaahhh, -17, that'll put hair on your chest. Enjoy the warmth indoors. When you go outside split more wood.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 16, 2012)

was at Pilsong range complex in Korea once when it was 65 below. coldest temp i've ever been exposed to, dunno what the wind chill was but it was blowing probably 10-15 mph. was a night gunnery, im not sure i've warmed up from it yet and it was like 23 years ago.


----------



## lukem (Nov 16, 2012)

That's just unreasonably cold.  Coldest I can remember is-20...didn't care for it.


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't ......like......cold.
-50 including wind chill is the worst that I've dealt with.
It was -20 a couple years ago for a couple days or so. Had a real tough time keeping the house warm. Too stubborn to turn on the furnace.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 17, 2012)

When I lived in chicago a few years back we got to -25°F once (actual temp).  The cool thing is we broke 100°F about 60 days later.

I moved.


----------



## raybonz (Nov 17, 2012)

Aye Carumba!  

Ray


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 18, 2012)

Aren't you happy you live in the south Dave?!


----------



## raybonz (Nov 18, 2012)

South Alaska is so balmy compared to north Alaska! 

Ray


----------



## bogydave (Nov 18, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Aren't you happy you live in the south Dave?!



Roger that
+19° here with a 30 MPH wind.  Pretty "balmy"  (0 wind chill factor) 
Wood is drying fast, 5th day in a row with high winds, forecast thru mid week too.


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 19, 2012)

Just to make you feel better...

The spiffy new rover on Mars reports that daytime temperatures are around +30°F.  But at night it drops to -90 to -100°F.   Of course, it IS nearly on the equator.

http://www.weather.com/news/mars-photos-curiosity-weather-20121116


----------



## begreen (Nov 21, 2012)

You've convinced me Dave. AK is off my winter vacation list. This is more my style:


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Nov 21, 2012)

Lord...I would freeze solid there...hell, I am still in shorts and T-shirt down here....


----------



## 'bert (Nov 25, 2012)

Here is a sheet I kept from a few years ago.... have to click to open the pdf - don't know how else to post it - sorry


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 25, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Lord...I would freeze solid there...hell, I am still in shorts and T-shirt down here....
> 
> View attachment 82043


 
Not wearing pants here . . . but that's inside . . . near the woodstove. Below freezing outside . . . definitely wearing pants outside . . . well most of the time at least.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

23° F outside and 76° F inside@ stoveroom and 63° F here in the bedroom. Who could ask for anything more!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

woodgeek said:


> Just to make you feel better...
> 
> The spiffy new rover on Mars reports that daytime temperatures are around +30°F. But at night it drops to -90 to -100°F. Of course, it IS nearly on the equator.
> 
> http://www.weather.com/news/mars-photos-curiosity-weather-20121116


 
Couple of Blaze Kings. No problem. Now finding trees...


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Couple of Blaze Kings. No problem. Now finding trees...



BB- it doesn't help laying in bed trying to fall asleep, and I always read one if your funny arse posts that wakes me right up again! Your too funny!:D


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2012)

Somebody has to keep it light around here. Good grief, we are a bunch of people that burn pieces of very large weeds to heat our houses. And get looked down on by people with "furnaces". Yeah how well did that work out in the strip joint in Springfield, MA. Never heard of a wood pile exploding.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## OldLumberKid (Nov 25, 2012)

Nah, walking the dog earlier, I was trying to convince myself that in a month's time, this 37 degrees will seem almost tropical.
Then got to sawing and splitting a little wood and that warmed things up real fast.


----------



## Adabiviak (Nov 26, 2012)

I've never been in temperatures that low (I think the coldest I've been in was maybe 17°F). It's on my bucket list though, just to see what it's like.


----------



## nate379 (Nov 26, 2012)

I about had to carry my 80lb Lab to the woodline a bit ago, never mind going on walks. Let him out to go do his thing and he was trying to walk on no feet cause the ground was too cold.

PFFT I say... it's only -5* out!



OldLumberKid said:


> Nah, walking the dog earlier, I was trying to convince myself that in a month's time, this 37 degrees will seem almost tropical.
> Then got to sawing and splitting a little wood and that warmed things up real fast.


 
Coldest I've had to be outside in was -40* around Yukon.  Was driving up the ALCAN Dec 2008.  Road draft tube froze on my truck and it spit over a gallon of oil out the dipstick tube before I realized it.  Had to unclog the tube.  Pulled my gloves off for about 15 seconds to get the hood opened and touched the core support.  Burned my hand instantly... only it wasn't hot at all, that's hot cold it was!


----------



## WhitePine (Nov 26, 2012)

Adabiviak said:


> I've never been in temperatures that low (I think the coldest I've been in was maybe 17°F). It's on my bucket list though, just to see what it's like.


 
Your bucket list is defective, trust me.


----------

